# Case sodbuster...lockblade???



## docmlw (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if Case ever made a sodbuster with a locking blade? It has been a subject of discussion at workfor some time now.  Some believe they never existed while others say they did. I'll be totally honest in saying I have no idea but figured with all the knowledge on here, surely someone would know. Thanks


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jul 7, 2008)

Haven't ran across a lockblade sodbuster. Don't know if they exist. I have 1 in yellow handle and 1 in black handle. But i can't find anything on a lockblade.

Chris


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, the definitely made the sodbuster with a lockblade.  I owned a couple, and the best knife for the money I ever owned.

I'm not familiar with knife terminology, but the "lock" was a brass spring that lay along side the blade.  When you opened the knife, it would spring over and lock the blade.  To close the knife, you pushed the brass spring sideways.

Both the small and large sodbuster had them.  My last one was stolen by some teenagers that were supposed to be house sitting our house.  That's why I know about when Case quit making them, because when I went to get a replacement, the locking version was no longer available.  I'm assuming it was a cost cutting measure.

My locking sodbuster was stolen in the late 80's, so they lockers went out of production sometime before that.

I still carry the non-locking sodbuster --still think its a heck of value--easy to use, easy to sharpen.

You can ask SWMBO if Case made a locking sodbuster, because the little thieves that stole it were children of _her_ friends, and I _occasionally_ have mentioned that fact in the last 20 years.

But you can put the argument to rest because Case positively absolutely made a locking sodbuster.

If you want another person to confirm this, talk to Jack Newsome in the knife department at Franklins in Athens.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jul 8, 2008)

Well learn something new everyday. I knew Case made a couple of different knives with the lock you described .But didn't know they made a sodbuster that locked. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rebelyeler (Jul 8, 2008)

look on the blade of the knife and there will be x's on there and the more the better of the knife. if your case knife rusts then u can take it back and case will give u new one cause they dont want someone having there knife with rust on it


----------



## Killdee (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a non locking wooden handle sodbstr that the blade was wore about 1/2 off. Lost it sumers years ago.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 8, 2008)

I  have a 30 year old Sodbuster in the safe and a Sodbuster Jr. on the counter by my truck keys. 

Quality knife for the price.


----------



## W4DSB (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a lockable sodbuster years ago and it was a great knife!

been looking for one for years to replace it with
carrying a sodbuster jr in it's place. I have a yellow one and a Blue one


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 9, 2008)

its called a liner lock


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 9, 2008)

If you are looking for a locking case knife ...try the copperlock, it is a single blade and comes in 2 sizes. I own 6 or 7 of them. I bought  2 yellow handle (NIB) ones on ebay once for $20 each. I haven't been able to duplicate that deal though.


----------



## docmlw (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info guys..much appreciated


----------



## docmlw (Jul 9, 2008)

I probably have about 25-35 case knives but that is one I'm definitely interested in. If any has one or knows were I can find one, let me know please. 
e-mail at docmlw@bellsouth.net


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, the sodbuster was made with a locking blade. I have one that I purchased over twenty years ago and never used. Pattern #2138LSS....smooth black handles, stainless blade, and liner lock. Made from 1971 to the early 1980's.

Here is a picture.


----------



## LRanger007 (Feb 15, 2011)

CallMaker said:


> Yes, the sodbuster was made with a locking blade. I have one that I purchased over twenty years ago and never used. here is a picture.



I bought a Case Sodbuster just like that in 1976.  I think that I paid around $15 for it.  Since then, I have dressed over 100 deer with it. It sharpens easy, holds a good edge and is an ideal size for dressing out deer.  I have not seen a lock blade like it in close to 20 years.  It is a great knife if you can find one.


----------

